# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق الأسهم الأمريكية وتداول عقود الخيارات والـ CFDs  طريقة فتح حساب تجريبى فى البورصات الأمريكية (أسهم و أوبشن)بالصور  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## طاهرالمصرى

*الحمد لله رب العالمين
و الصلاة و السلام على نبينا محمد و آله و صحبه أجمعين
و بعد 
لكل من يسأل عن طريقة فتح حساب تجريبى للتداول الوهمى فى البورصات الأمريكية (الأسهم و الأوبشن) هذا الموضوع. 
فقد أصبح من السهل أن تجرب التداول فى الأسهم الأمريكية و الخيارات (الأوبشنز) بدون أموال للتعلم و التدريب بدلا من الاستثمار بأموال حقيقية قد لا تكون مؤهلا للتداول بها فتخسرها قبل أن تتعلم. 
لذلك أنصح إخوانى جميعا بالبداية مع التدريب و التجريب فترة كافية فى الحسابات الوهمية أو التجريبية ليتقنوا التداول فى السوق الأمريكية بكل أنواعها و يتفهموا المصطلحات التجارية الشائعة فى منصات التداول للأسهم الأمريكية و يُكوِنوا فكرة جيدة عن التداول. 
كما يمكن للخبراء تجريب استراتيجياتهم و طرق تداولهم و قياس مدى ربحيتها و كفاءتها مع السوق الأمريكى أو تجريب طرق تداول جديدة قبل تنفيذها فى أموال حقيقية بلا دراسة فتؤدى لخسائر ، نسأل الله السلامة و العافية. 
و قد جعلت الشرح مصورا بالكامل ، سائلا الله تعالى أن ينفع به كل من قرأه. و الآن مع الشرح:   الحساب سيكون مع الوسيط الأمريكى الشهير OptionsXpress 
نذهب إلى موقع التسجيل من خلال هذا الرابط http://www.cboe.com/tradtool/VirtualTrade.aspx 
و نتابع خطوات التسجيل كما فى الصور            
تابع .............*

----------


## طاهرالمصرى

*          
خالص تمنياتى بالتوفيق
طاهر*

----------


## رمز

بارك الله فيك يا أخينا  
موضوع مهم

----------


## العابد7

شرح سلس وجميل 
جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك
.......................................... 
كيف اضع امر وقف خسارة متحرك لعقد ابشن
ففى موقع cboe اجد هذه القائمة كما بالصورة
فكيف اتعامل معها
وماذا تعنى وكيف اضع امر وقف خسارة متحرك لو سمحتوا
وشكراً لك كثيراً

----------


## طاهرالمصرى

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رمز
					  بارك الله فيك يا أخينا  
موضوع مهم    جزاك الله خيرا أخى رمز
مرورك شرف للموضوع*

----------


## العابد7

> شرح سلس وجميل 
> جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك
> .......................................... 
> كيف اضع امر وقف خسارة متحرك لعقد ابشن
> ففى موقع cboe اجد هذه القائمة كما بالصورة
> فكيف اتعامل معها
> وماذا تعنى وكيف اضع امر وقف خسارة متحرك لو سمحتوا
> وشكراً لك كثيراً

 ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  :016:

----------


## طاهرالمصرى

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة العابد7
					  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟     أولا جزاك الله خيرا على الدعوة الطيبة
ثانيا آسف على التأخير أخى الكريم
يا دوب بدأت ارد عليك و قطعت الكهرباء !  و الآن إليك الرد:
وضع أمر الوقف المتحرك بسيط جدا
حيث تختار سعر العرض او الطلب فى الـ trigger
و تختر اتجاه تحرك الوقف حسب الصفقة شراء لأعلى و بيع لأسفل (up or down)
و تختر عدد نقاط أو نسبة مئوية من الحركة لوضعها كمعدل للوقف
النقطة تساوى واحد دولار
و النسبة كما تحب (الغالبية مع من 5 إلى 10%) و أنت و طريقتك و قناعاتك
باقى الشروط لا قيمة لها أو بعبارة أخرى لا يستخدمها المستثمرون فى الغالب
و عموما الأوبشن لا يحبذ معه الوقف المتحرك عموما و يترك لإدارة محكمة لرأس المال.
هذا أبسط أمر لوقف الخسارة المتحرك و دعك من باقى الأمور التى لا فائدة منها و لن تستخدمها أبدا   أما بخصوص شرح طلبك ففى الصورة أيضا  
تمنياتى لك بالتوفيق
و أى سؤال حاضر و أنا أخوك
تحياتى*

----------


## العابد7

جزاك الله خيراً أخى طاهر
ولكن اعذرنى هتعبك معى 
................
الصورة تنقسم لقسمسن
primary order
trailing stop criteria 
لو اردت ان ادخل على عقد كول سعره الحالى 2 دولار
كيف اضع وقف عند 1.7$ و وقف متحرك كل 0.5  
ما اقصده هو ان الوقف المتحرك يبنى على الوقف الأساسى 
فهل يمكن ان اعمل وقف متحرك ولا يوجد وقف اساسى 
فكيف يمكن تطبيق المثال السابق
واعذرنى لأنى غلبتك معى

----------


## طاهرالمصرى

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة العابد7
					  جزاك الله خيراً أخى طاهر
ولكن اعذرنى هتعبك معى 
................
الصورة تنقسم لقسمسن
primary order
trailing stop criteria 
لو اردت ان ادخل على عقد كول سعره الحالى 2 دولار
كيف اضع وقف عند 1.7$ و وقف متحرك كل 0.5  
ما اقصده هو ان الوقف المتحرك يبنى على الوقف الأساسى 
فهل يمكن ان اعمل وقف متحرك ولا يوجد وقف اساسى 
فكيف يمكن تطبيق المثال السابق
واعذرنى لأنى غلبتك معى       عزيزى الأمر بسيط جدا  من المثال الذى ضربته:
اشتريت أوبشن كول سعره الحالى 2 دولار و تريد وضع الوقف عند 1.7 دولار
ستضع أمر Trailling stop مقداره 30 سنت
بحيث يتحرك وقف الخسارة كل 30 سنت مع السعر
- و بالتالى لو تحرك السعر لأعلى حتى 2.4 مثلا فسيتحرك الوقف إلى 2.3 ليحمى مكاسبك
- أما لو نزل السعر إلى 1.7 فسيتم تفعيل الاستوب عندها و يغلق الصفقة   و بالتالى فالوقف المحدد بسعر أنت فى غنى عنه تماما.
أما إذا كنت تريد وضع وقف محدد على سعر معين فتختار الأمر stop limit حتى لا يسقط السعر أسفل السعر الذى ستحدده
و بالتالى أنت مخير فى وضع حد وقف متغير لأرباحك أو خسائرك عند الشك فى الاتجاه بالوقف المتحرك
أو التقيد بالوقف عند سعر يضمن لك خسارة محددة تتحملها فى الأمر ستوب ليميت 
أرجو تكون وضحت المسألة
و لا يهمك كثرة الأسئلة
أكثر و أنا معك حاضر   خالص تحياتى أخوك طاهر*

----------


## طاهرالمصرى

*نسيت أؤكد لك على شئ مهم جدا جدا جداجدا جدا حاول الابتعاد عن وقف الخسارة بكل أشكاله مع الأوبشن
و خلك فى إدارة جيدة لرأس المال بحيث تدخل بحجم عقود لا يزيد عن 10% من رأس المال مثلا فإما ربح و إما خسارة 10% فقط من راس المال
لأنه فى الغالب الأعم يتم ضرب وقف الخسارة نظرا للتذبذب فى الأسعار و يرجع السعر فيضرب الهدف بعد ضرب الوقف !!!
و لذلك فكل المحللين و المستثمرين (أو قل الغالبية العظمى منهم) ينصحون بعدم تفعيل وقف الخسارة مع الأوبشن إلا فى حالات نادرة مع الربح فقط.*

----------


## العابد7

نعم لقد اتضحت الصورة جزاك الله خير

----------


## طاهرالمصرى

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة العابد7
					  نعم لقد اتضحت الصورة جزاك الله خير    الحمد لله
و خيرا جزاك*

----------


## أبو تركي الحربي

استاذ طاهر 
انا جديد حقيقة وارغب بتجربة هذا السوق 
هل بالامكان عمل ورشة توصيات لنتابع هذا السوق ونتعرف على الاوامر وطرق الشراء والبيع ومعرفة اسرار التداول فيه

----------


## طاهرالمصرى

> استاذ طاهر 
> انا جديد حقيقة وارغب بتجربة هذا السوق 
> هل بالامكان عمل ورشة توصيات لنتابع هذا السوق ونتعرف على الاوامر وطرق الشراء والبيع ومعرفة اسرار التداول فيه

  أهلا بك اخى الغالى
مرحبا بك فى موضوعى و شرفته بمرورك و شكرا على اقتراحك الطيب
لكن أحب أن ألفت انتباهك إلى أن الورشة تحتاج إعداد و منهج و متابعين
و كلها أمور تحتاج طاقة و قوة
و كما ترى فالمتابعين فى هذا القسم قليلون جدا لدرجة أنى كسلت أكمل موضوعات الشرح التى اجتهدت فيها و ضمنتها خلاصة تجارب و شروحات من سبقونا فى هذا السوق
على كل سأدرس فكرتك و الله الموفق

----------


## أبو تركي الحربي

تحياتي استاذ طاهر 
وسامحني على هذه الاسئله بالنسبة للصوره فالاعلى 
ما المقصود بسعر السترايك
وايضا نوع الاوبش فيه كول وبوت ماهو المقصود فيها 
بالنسبة لوقت انتهاء الاوبشن هل تتكرم بتفصيله لنا لماذا اخترنا هذا التاريخ
وايضا سوال مهم استاذي ،، هل بالامكان مثلا في حال انني رابح ان اقوم
باغلاق الصفقه يدوي ؟
وايضا بالنسبة للكمية ،، كيف يتم حسابها لتتناسب مع راس المال 
يعني اريد ان ادخل ب 10% من اجمالي راس المال 
وايضا ايقاف الخساره عليها

----------


## محمود صقـر

> ما المقصود بسعر السترايك

 هذا السعر هو الذى ستشترى به السهم إذا إحتفظت بالعقد حتى تاريخ إنتهاء صلاحية العقد   

> وايضا نوع الاوبش فيه كول وبوت ماهو المقصود فيها

 الكول : هو العقد الذى يعطيك الحق فى شراء السهم عند سعر معين خلال فترة معينة
البوت : هو العقد الذى يعطيك الحق فى بيع السهم عند سعر معين خلال فترة معينة   

> بالنسبة لوقت انتهاء الاوبشن هل تتكرم بتفصيله لنا لماذا اخترنا هذا التاريخ

 أنت الذى تختار شهر الانتهاء ، ويكون إنتهاء الشهر فى يوم الجمعة الثالث من الشهر
مثلاً
لو تتوقع صعود سهم DELL من 10 إلى 15 فى شهر ، ونحن الآن فى شهر ديسمبر
يمكنك أن تشترى عقد كول (الحق فى شراء السهم) بإسترايك 15$ وشهر صلاحية يناير 2013  
ولكن بعد ذلك ستعرف أنه يفضل أن تزود فترة الصلاحية وتخفض السترايك لتأمين المخاطر     

> وايضا سوال مهم استاذي ،، هل بالامكان مثلا في حال انني رابح ان اقوم
> باغلاق الصفقه يدوي ؟

 يمكنك إغلاق الصفقة بأى وقت قبل إنتهاء الصلاحية
فيمكنك بيع العقد ولو بعد دقيقة .   

> وايضا بالنسبة للكمية ،، كيف يتم حسابها لتتناسب مع راس المال
> يعني اريد ان ادخل ب 10% من اجمالي راس المال
> وايضا ايقاف الخساره عليها

 نفترض أن حسابك بقيمة 10.000$
والعقد يتداول عند 20$
وتريد الدخول بنسبة 10%
فتقوم بشراء 50 عقد 
ونتيجة الصفقة تكون :
فى حالة الربح : الربح غير محدود ، فقد تربح 100% من الصفقة أو 200% أو 1000% أو ....
فى حالة الخسارة : لا يمكن بأى حال من الأحوال خسارة أكثر من 100% من الصفقة 
تحياتى لك أخى أبو تركى

----------


## أبو تركي الحربي

بارك الله فيك استاذ محمود  والله تعبتك معي واشكر لك ردودك
لكن اذا تسمح لي هل عادي اقدر استفسر عن اي نقطه
والله اني محرج من اسئلتي لكن اكسب اجرنا وتحملنا  :Regular Smile:  
الان بالنسبة للـ Action حسب الواضح فالصوره فيه اربع خيارات
اكون شاكر لو شرحت لي كل امر فيها   
ايضا خانة Price وخياراتها هذه تخص الشراء بعضها فهمتها والبعض لا  
ايضا خانة Advanced Orders بها خيارات عديدة لم افهم ماهدفها
يعني في حال ارغب باغلاق الصفقة يدويا كيف تتم   ونقطة مهمه استاذي بالنسبة لحجم الكمية Qty  لنفترض ان حسابي ب 500 دولار كيف يتم التعامل مع الكميه
يعني اذا اخترت مثلا 1 ماذا يمثل نسبيا لحجم راس المال وماهو اقصى كمية استطيع شرائها او بيعها
عارف اني زودتها ،، لكن تحملنا يازعيم

----------


## محمود صقـر

> بارك الله فيك استاذ محمود والله تعبتك معي واشكر لك ردودك
> لكن اذا تسمح لي هل عادي اقدر استفسر عن اي نقطه

 ياااااااااااه ، انت تؤمر حبيبى والله   

> الان بالنسبة للـ Action حسب الواضح فالصوره فيه اربع خيارات
> اكون شاكر لو شرحت لي كل امر فيها

 Buy To Open : هو أنك أنت الطرف المشترى فى تجارة الأوبشن
أى أنك أنت الذى تشترى العقد سواء كول أو بوت وعند بيعه لإغلاق وإتمام الصفقة تختار Sell To Close . Sell To Close : هو أمر إغلاق العقد الذى قد إشتريته من قبل . Sell To Open : أى أنك الطرف الآخر المسئول عن تحرير العقود
أى أنك أنت الذى تبيع العقود لمن يقوم بأمر Buy To Open . Buy To Close : هو أمر إغلاق العقد الذى قد أصدرته من قبل .   

> ايضا خانة Price وخياراتها هذه تخص الشراء بعضها فهمتها والبعض لا

 Market : هو أن يتم تنفيذ الأمر بسعر السوق أياً كان ذلك السعر Limit : هو أنك تخبر الوسيط بأنك قمت بتحديد سعر يتم عليه تنفيذ الصفقة ، فعند الوصول لذلك السعر يتم التنفيذ . Stop : هو أمر وقف خسارة بسيط
فلو اشتريت عقد أوبشن بسعر 2$ واخترت الخيار stop عند السعر 1,85 فبمجرد تراجع السعر لـ 1,85 سيقوم النظام ببيع العقود بسعر السوق Stop Limit : هو أمر وقف خسارة محدد
الفرق بينه وبين الأمر السابق هو التالى :
عند تراجع السعر لـ 1,85 فإن النظام يقوم بعرض عقودك بسعر 1,85
ما أعنيه ان الأمر Market Stop يبيع العقود بسعر السوق ولو كان الطلب 0.05 وأما الأمر Stop Limit يعرض العقود بالسعر الذى نحن حددناه .  Market On Close : هو الأمر الذى يقوم بتنفيذ الصفقة على أو بالقرب من إغلاق السوق
فعند إختيار ذلك الأمر فإنك تقول للسمسار بأن ينفذ لك الصفقة على سعر إغلاق اليوم ، ففى نهاية يوم التداول سيتم تنفيذ صفقتك على آخر سعر تم التداول عليه .   

> ايضا خانة Advanced Orders بها خيارات عديدة لم افهم ماهدفها
> يعني في حال ارغب باغلاق الصفقة يدويا كيف تتم

 Trailing Stop Orders : هو أمر وقف متحرك لأمر الوقف الأساسى
فأمر الوقف عادة يكون أمر حماية فى حالة أن يتجه السوق فى الإتجاه الخاطئ ،
ولكن عندما يتجه السهم فى الإتجاه المتوقع فإن أمر الوقف stop order يكون بعيداً جداً كلما سار السهم فى إتجاهه المتوقع
ومن هنا تأتى مهمة أمر Trailing Stop order لكى يعمل على تحريك أمر الوقف بالمسافة التى تريدها فمثلاً لو اخترت 5$ فإنه كلما تحرك السهم 5$ فسيتحرك الوقف أيضاً 5$ .  Contingent Orders : هو الأوامر المعلقة التى تسمح لتجار الأوبشن بدخول صفقات تلقائياً بوصول السهم لمستوى معين قام التاجر بتحديده .  One Trigger oTher : بهذا الأمر فأنت تضع أمرين فى المرة الواحدة ، الأمر الأول يُرسل للسوق فى الحال والأمر الثانى يرسل فقط عند تنفيذ الأمر الأول .
بمعنى يمكنك إرسال أمر sell to close لصفقة أوبشن بسعر محدد وبعد التنفيذ buy to open لصفقة Option جديدة .
أى بإختصار هما أمرين ينفذ الثانى لو نفذ الأمر الأول .  One Cancels Other : هو أمر يسمح لك بربط أمرين سوياً
بمعنى لو هناك أمر قد تم تنفيذه فسيلغى الأمر الآخر
أمر OCO يسمح لك بأن تدخل أمر Limit وأمر Stop فى وقت واحد .
ومن ثم لو نفذ أمر Limit order فإنه سيلغى أمر Stop order ، والعكس بالعكس .  One Trigger Two : هو مثله مثل أمر One Trigger Other ولكن يكون هناك أمر أولى وعند تنفيذه يُفعل أمرين آخرين .  None : أن لا تضع أى أمر من هذه الأوامر الإضافية   

> ونقطة مهمه استاذي بالنسبة لحجم الكمية Qty لنفترض ان حسابي ب 500 دولار كيف يتم التعامل مع الكميه
> يعني اذا اخترت مثلا 1 ماذا يمثل نسبيا لحجم راس المال وماهو اقصى كمية استطيع شرائها او بيعها

 سعر العقد يتغير لحظياً كتغير سعر السهم أو العملة
والعقد يحتوى على 100 سهم ، فإذا كان سعر السهم بـ 20$
ووجدت أن سعر الأوبشن يساوى 0.11$ ، فإذٍ سعر العقد = 0.11 * 100 = 11$ 
وعليه إذا أردت دخول بنسبة 10% من حسابك (500$) ، أى بقيمة 50$ فستشترى حوالى 4 أو 5 عقود.   

> عارف اني زودتها ،، لكن تحملنا يازعيم

  :No3:  زعلتنى  :No3: 
ماتقولش كده تؤمروا فى أى وقت 
على العموم كل هذه الأسئلة وأكثر ستجدها فى موضوع باسم " الى الاستاذ / محمود صقر "
يمكنك البحث عنه بجوجل وقراءته  
تحياتى لك أخى أبو تركى

----------


## أبو تركي الحربي

ربنا يكرمك ياحاج محمود
اجابات وافيه الله يفتح عليك
واستفدت من اجاباتك 
راح افكر فكم سوال بس مش دلوقتي حخليك تريح شويه وارجعلك هههه

----------


## أبو تركي الحربي

Buy To Open : هو أنك أنت الطرف المشترى فى تجارة الأوبشن
أى أنك أنت الذى تشترى العقد سواء كول أو بوت وعند بيعه لإغلاق وإتمام الصفقة تختار Sell To Close .
Sell To Close : هو أمر إغلاق العقد الذى قد إشتريته من قبل .
Sell To Open : أى أنك الطرف الآخر المسئول عن تحرير العقود
أى أنك أنت الذى تبيع العقود لمن يقوم بأمر Buy To Open .
Buy To Close : هو أمر إغلاق العقد الذى قد أصدرته من قبل .  والله جلست فيها ربع ساعه اقلبها فنفوخي مش زابطه ابدا معايا
حسيت انها حكاية وموولد مالوش صاحب
يعني بالعربي كدا عاوزك تبسطها ليا ،، يعني انا مثلا حبيبع ف goog  وعاوز اخده من سعر اعلى شوية عن سعره الحالي  هل اختار Contingent Orders او Limit 
وازاي اخلي العقد تحت تصرفي يعني اغلقه فاي وقت يدوي 
 اقطع يدي ياشيخ انك فالاخير حتعتزل الاوبشن بسببي هههههههههههه

----------


## طاهرالمصرى

أخى أبوتركى اعذرنى فأنا كنت بعيد عن المنتدى تماما الفترة الماضية فلم أطلع على أسئلتك و طبعا لم أجب عليها
أخى محمود صقر جزاك الله خيرا على الاهتمام و الرد المفصل و هذا ظننا فيك دائما 
الموضوع موضوعكم جميعا و أتمنى للجميع الاستفادة 
خالص تحياتى
طاهر

----------


## أبو تركي الحربي

الله يوفقكم جميعا وانت ايضا صاحب الموضوع وفيه معلومات قيمه
والاستاذ محمود صقر هذا رجل لن نوفيه حقه
وبما اني هلكت الراجل وهريته اسئله خليني اسالك انتا كمان
انا فتحت حساب تجريبي و فتحت امبارح عقد بيع على goog  والان كسبان ازاي ومن فين  اغلقه يدوي واكتفي بربحي

----------


## محمود صقـر

> Buy To Open : هو أنك أنت الطرف المشترى فى تجارة الأوبشن
> أى أنك أنت الذى تشترى العقد سواء كول أو بوت وعند بيعه لإغلاق وإتمام الصفقة تختار Sell To Close .
> Sell To Close : هو أمر إغلاق العقد الذى قد إشتريته من قبل .
> Sell To Open : أى أنك الطرف الآخر المسئول عن تحرير العقود
> أى أنك أنت الذى تبيع العقود لمن يقوم بأمر Buy To Open .
> Buy To Close : هو أمر إغلاق العقد الذى قد أصدرته من قبل .  والله جلست فيها ربع ساعه اقلبها فنفوخي مش زابطه ابدا معايا
> حسيت انها حكاية وموولد مالوش صاحب
> يعني بالعربي كدا عاوزك تبسطها ليا ،، يعني انا مثلا حبيبع ف goog  وعاوز اخده من سعر اعلى شوية عن سعره الحالي  هل اختار Contingent Orders او Limit

 استخدم أمر Limit  ،  أما أمر Contingent  ستستخدمه فى مرحلة مقبلة فى الأوبشن
عند الدخول فى إستراتيجيات الأوبشن   

> وازاي اخلي العقد تحت تصرفي يعني اغلقه فاي وقت يدوي

 يمكنك أن تضع الأمر sell to close لنفس العقد بنفس الاسترايك بنفس شهر الصلاحية بنفس الكمية 
أو قد يكون الوسيط الذى تتداول عليه يوفر أيقونة تسمى Close عند الضغط عليها تضع لك أمر sell to close تلقائياً     

> اقطع يدي ياشيخ انك فالاخير حتعتزل الاوبشن بسببي هههههههههههه

 ههههههههههههههههههههه اسأل ولا يهمك يا غالى    

> أخى أبوتركى اعذرنى فأنا كنت بعيد عن المنتدى تماما الفترة الماضية فلم أطلع على أسئلتك و طبعا لم أجب عليها
> أخى محمود صقر جزاك الله خيرا على الاهتمام و الرد المفصل و هذا ظننا فيك دائما 
> الموضوع موضوعكم جميعا و أتمنى للجميع الاستفادة 
> خالص تحياتى
> طاهر

 بارك الله فيك أخى طاهر    

> الله يوفقكم جميعا وانت ايضا صاحب الموضوع وفيه معلومات قيمه
> والاستاذ محمود صقر هذا رجل لن نوفيه حقه
> وبما اني هلكت الراجل وهريته اسئله خليني اسالك انتا كمان
> انا فتحت حساب تجريبي و فتحت امبارح عقد بيع على goog  والان كسبان ازاي ومن فين  اغلقه يدوي واكتفي بربحي

 إما أن تضع أمر sell to close لعقد جوجل بنفس شهر الصلاحية ونفس الاسترايك ونفس الكمية 
أو يمكنك أن تجد أيقونة تسمى close فى بجوار صفقتك   
اعذرنى أخى أبو تركى  على تأخير الرد ، فقط مشغول قليلاً  
لكم تحياتى

----------


## ALESSA

الله يوفقك هل سعر الاوبشن يختلف عن سعر السهم  
مثلا قوقل ..سعر السهم يختلف عن الاوبشن ...يعني السهم 886 وألاقي الاوبشن ارقام كثيرة وش معنى هذه لوسمحت  
وكيف استخدم ادارة رأس المال 10% فقط في كل صفقه .

----------


## مياده

لماذا الموضوع لم يكتمل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## eng4life

أشكرك على المجهود

----------


## ابوسلمان

*شكراً لجميل كرمك على هذه المعلومات*

----------


## sameer dourra

مشا الله شرح وافي و جهد واضح 
كل الشكر

----------


## DAX30

جزاك الله خيراً

----------


## waos

جزاك الله خيرا

----------

